# Cotic Soul



## Cubist (3 Sep 2012)

Right. I've had enough of Teutonic XC Fire road thrashers and want a new HT frame. Answers to my questions elsewhere suggest a Cotic Soul, so a little windfall I had yesterday may be going that way. Any Soul owners out there?


----------



## Cubist (6 Sep 2012)

The new frame arrives tomorrow. 17.5" Cotic Soul in black. Made from Reynolds 853 tubing it weighs 4.4lb, or a whisker under 2 kg. I've just spent an hour and a half stripping the Cube Ltd ready to transfer all the bits over onto the new frame. Photos tomorrow when I've got somewhere with building it up.


----------



## VamP (7 Sep 2012)

Sounds lovely. Hope you've got white forks...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2012)

Cubist said:


> The new frame arrives tomorrow. 17.5" Cotic Soul in black. Made from Reynolds 853 tubing it weighs 4.4lb, or a whisker under 2 kg. I've just spent an hour and a half stripping the Cube Ltd ready to transfer all the bits over onto the new frame. Photos tomorrow when I've got somewhere with building it up.


I sometimes ride with a grey haired old reprobate who rides a rigid 1 x 9 Soul. Unfortunately he's about a foot shorter than me so I can't have a go on it but he loves it. as in LOVES IT. I just worry it might blow away in a strong breeze!


----------



## Cubist (7 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> Sounds lovely. Hope you've got white forks...


opinion varies on which forks would work best. It takes a tapered fork up to 140, so I could fit any of the following
Fox 140 RC in white
Magura Thor 100 -140, white
Rockshox Reba 100 in black
Rockshox Reba 120 also black.
May spend a week or two experimenting

Edit

Just remembered I've got a pair of 100mm Tora coils in white as well.( Might need to do a fork audit and cull...................)


----------



## Cubist (7 Sep 2012)

It's here. Lurking in a box in my office. I can hear it quietly begging to be built. The hands of the clock are moving as slowly as they ever have. I am currently pondering how the Hope headset goes together, , with its beautiful split crown race.


----------



## VamP (7 Sep 2012)

Cubist said:


> opinion varies on which forks would work best. It takes a tapered fork up to 140, so I could fit any of the following
> Fox 140 RC in white
> Magura Thor 100 -140, white
> Rockshox Reba 100 in black
> ...


 

Now you're giving me fork envy. I'm pretty sure once you've experimented and weighed up all the pros and cons, you'll fit white forks .


----------



## Cubist (7 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> Now you're giving me fork envy. I'm pretty sure once you've experimented and weighed up all the pros and cons, you'll fit white forks .


 
I have a set of fork seals. I am about to service one pair of forks for the first go. I reason that I don't want a 100mm screamer, so the Tora and the shorter Rebas are shelved. 

I have a 140 bike for trail riding nonsense, the Fox Float 140s are on that, and the Maguras are attached to Cubester's ragley. I could pull parental rank and steal them from him, but they're Maxle, and I'd have to swap wheels with him. He runs Maxxis Minions which weigh more than my wheelset, where my superleggeras will fit straight onto the Reba 120s, which the fork seals fit..... so first in the queue is the 120 Rebas. 

I think.

They're black and you've got me worried now.


----------



## CopperCyclist (7 Sep 2012)

I've got Rockshok Reba (100mm) on my Hardtail, and find them excellent.

That said, I think you're a bigger (as in more experienced/better/more frequent rather than larger!) mountain biker than me, so not sure what my views are worth!

PS Mine are also white!


----------



## flying start (7 Sep 2012)

Pics cubist as you bilud the bike! You got your self a good frame there my friend 
I'm getting a Hardtail for Christmas off the better half for ragging round the trails was going to get a ragley but seen a prince Albert so have to settle on that she won't pay the extra for a cotic! Lots of pics fella!


----------



## Cubist (8 Sep 2012)

Those PAs look good, esp the green one.

Spent last night stripping and servicing my old Reba and discovered it was spacered so I have increased it to 120 and fixed the sticky remote release, changed the oil and seals. Never done a fork before so every day's a school day. 

None of the finishing bits had arrived yesterday so I'll start it when I get in from work this evening.


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

I've got a huge album loading on photobucket, but I managed to get started at 6 tonight, and after a stop for tea and a bit of a telling off from Mrs Cube I took it for its maiden voyage at 10.30. 
You'll be fascinated to learn it weighs in at 11.3kg without pedals. 
Here's a teaser. Please excuse the state of the workbench, I'll sort it tomorrow......


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

flying start said:


> Pics cubist as you bilud the bike! You got your self a good frame there my friend
> I'm getting a Hardtail for Christmas off the better half for ragging round the trails was going to get a ragley but seen a prince Albert so have to settle on that she won't pay the extra for a cotic! Lots of pics fella!


Right, here goes.
Bits from the stripped Cube:




Forks, stripped and serviced, and travel increased to 120mm. 




Everything laid out ready.




Just need a frame now.....


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

Gotta love that head tube badge




Workstand




Quality touches


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

Bottom bracket, 73mm, BB70 (HTii)


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

Chainset, Shimano SLX triple, M660 (9 speed, 44/32/22), 170mm cranks.


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

SLX M660 Rear mech 9 speed shadow.


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

Front mech, Shimano Deore LX 9 speed triple (pre SLX, but smooth as silk)


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

1.15" crown race on reducer on 1 1/8 steerer. Lovely split ring crown race




Trusty old Reba race, like old friends!




Tapered head tube




Head Doctor and Superstar 60mm stem 




Neat enough stack 




Easton Monkeylite EC70s. 695 wide carbon bars.


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

Brakes. Shimano Deore. Adjustable reach, cheap powerful brakes. 




Neat hose guides




PM Caliper on IS mount framne




Hinged lever clamps




PM mount front


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

Poploc remote


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

New shifter cables. SLX 9 speed shifters 
















Mounted outboard of the brake levers for 1 finger braking


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

Shiny red Jagwire outers





















Looking good so far


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

Back wheel on ready to cable up the mech




Chain on, 1 link shorter on this bike, new powerlink


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

Front mech cable on
















Getting there now....


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

SRAM contour foam lock-ons. 








And that's pretty well it.


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

So there you go, another evening spent fettling. Took if for a short spin, very nice, compliant feel tot eh ride, needs a bit of tweaking. 
Put it to bed with its new friends....


----------



## Cubist (9 Sep 2012)

Nice sunny afternoon, so we went out for a ride and took the camera





































Gonna take it to Llandegla tomorrow for field testing. I'll ride it back to back with teh Canyon to see what it's like.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Sep 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## VamP (10 Sep 2012)

Nice job indeed.

This is what a black bike should properly look like though 


Excuse the blurry pic.


----------



## Cubist (10 Sep 2012)

Just back from Llandegla, with a mate who rides a Ti 456. Plan was to ride the red, have lunch then go back round and ride the black bits on sussers.
First impressions of the Soul were of course on the climb up to the top. I had set out with a shock pump, meaning to tune the Rebas as I went along. Firstly the geometry. I ride with a lot of seatpost, having long legs and a short trunk, so the slackish head angle with 120s on is nicely countered by a lowish bar setup. I have low rise carbon 685s on, which I would suggest are about perfect with a 60mm stem. Even then, I was able to lift the front wheel pretty effortlessly on upslopes.
The fork was initially set at 60psi. I'm heavy at 16 stone, but like to run a really plush fork. I had it at 30% sag in the garage, but I guess the slightly more weight backwards seat position meant that was a tad too soft, and I had used all 120mm travel by the time I got to the top of the climb. I added 10psi and set off down the first short run with the berms and a couple of humps on it. I felt the fork bottom out, not too harshly, but enough to realise 70 psi was still a bit soft. I therefore added just under 10psi, and then hit that descent out on the uncovered hillside.
Wow. Just wow. That frame is just so comfortable. I hadn't really understood the term "compliant" when it came to steel frames, but I do now. It sticks to the trail in a really reassuring way, where the Cube RFR frame was skittish and harsh. The rear end, with a nice fat 2.25 Ralph on it, is so springy it feels like it's got a rear shock. With the 120s on plush but no longer bottoming out the front end feels utterly planted, even over some of the worst of the braking bumps (there are huge braking potholes gouged out out virtually every yard of 'degla I noticed )
It steers beautifully, and squashed hard into berms it rails them perfectly.
I've never been all that confident a rider on the Cube. It felt nervous at times, and I often struggled on whoops and tabletops, with me aiming for smooth and tight rather than playful and jumpy. Not today. That Soul frame lifts easily and smoothly, with a front end that is a joy to fire over little step-ups and so on, so once I had got used to the novel feel of the bike I started looking for speed, and ever increasingly aggressive lines. I got more air today on little kickers and small jumps than ever before, finding the bike solid on landing.
Only criticism , and this is probably as much me as the bike, is that the front end lifts on steep climbs, so I'll have to aim for steady and smooth, rather than bootfuls of torque through the cranks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Sep 2012)

seatpost swap for one with no layback maybe?


----------



## Cubist (11 Sep 2012)

Got a Thompson elite, but need a shim to fit it. Could be a plan though. Another option may be a longer stem, but I don't want go dull the steering


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Sep 2012)

Cubist said:


> Got a Thompson elite, but need a shim to fit it. Could be a plan though. Another option may be a *longer stem*, but I don't want go dull the steering


Nooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan_bo (17 Sep 2012)

Looks the porcupines' pods that Cubes. Very nice.


----------



## KernowLad (6 Oct 2012)

What a cracking build thread! Apologies, I'm new, I've just bought a Soul, I was over excited, did some Googling, found this thread and loved it. I've just binned (well hopefully sold) a very XC only Stumpjumper HT frame and got myself a Soul (with black forks - booo!). Only done a couple of short rides (proper one tomorrow) but impressions so far are very good. Sadly I'm a spanner with a spanner so got a properly trained mechanic mate to build mine! Here she is:


----------



## KernowLad (7 Oct 2012)

Well first decent ride done - very hilly, big rocks, roots, a few big DHs (I'm a bit of a DH wuss) and I'm in love! Should have got one years ago! That back end is SO much more planted and feels almost like it has a bit of rear suspension, it climbs very well, it's nimble, etc, etc. Brilliant. To the OP - I really like your red details. Looks great!


----------



## Cubist (7 Oct 2012)

KernowLad said:


> Well first decent ride done - very hilly, big rocks, roots, a few big DHs (I'm a bit of a DH wuss) and I'm in love! Should have got one years ago! That back end is SO much more planted and feels almost like it has a bit of rear suspension, it climbs very well, it's nimble, etc, etc. Brilliant. To the OP - I really like your red details. Looks great!


Aren't they just awesome? It feels every bit as good as my 140 full susser over a lot of terrain. Mine's now 2x9 rather than a trip[le, and has SLX brakes .... nothing like a bit of fetling....!

Welcome by the way, I take it from your username that you're down the South West?


----------



## KernowLad (7 Oct 2012)

Yep - Cornwall. Currently West (nr Truro) but moving back to the beach in Polzeath in a few weeks. Mine is a bit of a ponsy spec as I was a weight slave for a while - hope hoops (717s on Hope Pro 2s), XO brakes, rear mech and shifters, 991/990 chain/cassette, XT crank/TA Chinook rings, SID 100mm forks (planning to convert to 120mm if they are the right model year!), Thomson seat post and stem, Phenom SL saddle, CK BB, Hope headset, Easton EC90 riser bars, blah blah boring, bike nerd geek, etc. It feels pretty light but unlike the last bike, it's WAY more fun!! I was seriously considering FS but didn't want to maintenance and was too tight to buy a new fork. Really glad I went for the Soul! Sorry, a rather wordy reply...


----------



## Cubist (8 Oct 2012)

Final version!!!!?????
Now 2x9 as promised, with E thirteen Bash, 36t and 22t with an 11-32 cassette. It has a Deda Dog Fang to stop the chain shipping inwards (thanks @colinj ), and the front mech is a SLX double specific, which means it can be set to miss the bash by a mm or so to help chain retention.





Chain tensioner is a rear reflector bracket and a bit of garden hose, working like a Bionicon, but costing £35 less!! Looks shite, but hey ho.





I sold the Deore brakes and bought a pair of XT for the Canyon, so the Cotic can have the Canyon's SLX. Thanks Rose bikes, what a bargain. 






Stem was too long so I got a Ragley Stubbing for £23 at CRC. Bombproof. Red.





Finally, I've got the shim for the Thompson Elite seatpost I had and so now have no layback.




Needs a test ride in new form. I've also considered slamming the stem, but will wait and see


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2012)

Cubist said:


> It has a Deda Dog Fang to stop the chain shipping inwards (thanks @colinj )


Yay - another Dog Fang sale!  (I only get a few pence commission, unless someone decides to buy a bike or something else expensive at the same time.)

I've just put a 26 tooth inner ring on my Basso and find that my Dog Fang is no longer slipping the chain back onto the ring when I overshift, but at least the chain doesn't get jammed and mangle itself and the frame. When I start riding again, I'll see if I can adjust it to work better with the new chainring.


----------



## lulubel (9 Oct 2012)

Cubist said:


> Needs a test ride in new form. I've also considered slamming the stem, but will wait and see


 
OK, what does slamming the stem mean?


----------



## dan_bo (9 Oct 2012)

lulubel said:


> OK, what does slamming the stem mean?


 
Street speak for lowering it. Get with it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2012)

Cubist said:


> Final version!!!!?????
> Chain tensioner is a rear reflector bracket and a bit of garden hose, working like a Bionicon, but costing £35 less!! Looks s***e, but hey ho.


My eyes! My eyes! That is just wrong. Wronger than a very wrong thing. Ship. Happeth. Tar.


----------



## Cubist (9 Oct 2012)

Relax, I intend to shrink wrap it to replace the hose.


----------



## Cubist (10 Oct 2012)

lulubel said:


> OK, what does slamming the stem mean?


Running the stem at the bottom of the available steerer stack. With the slacker geometry of the Soul I can run the bars lower than I did on the Cube, as it no longer feels like I'm going to ride off the front of the bike. Wisdom suggests that a lower front is better for climbing, (the front lifted a bit on steep stuff) but I've put a straight post on, a shorter stem, so have already reduced cockpit length by about 30mm. That may well give me what I needed, but I can lower the stem to compound the effect if I need to.


----------



## Cubist (10 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> My eyes! My eyes! That is just wrong. Wronger than a very wrong thing. Ship. Happeth. Tar.


Alright, so I need a stinger and a medium cage mech. Stinger ordered. [mutter/grumble]Bloody appearance nazis [mutter/grumble]


----------



## Cubist (10 Oct 2012)

@gregcollins did those hose guides fit your nerve xc frame?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

Cubist said:


> @gregcollins did those hose guides fit your nerve xc frame?


Not yet tried them tbh. Have a small pile of parts to go on her, waiting for a weekend when I get some free time.


----------



## lulubel (10 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> My eyes! My eyes! That is just wrong. Wronger than a very wrong thing. Ship. Happeth. Tar.


 
Does that bodged thing stop everything crashing around at the back when the back wheel bounces about?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

lulubel said:


> Does that bodged thing stop everything crashing around at the back when the back wheel bounces about?


only a conversion to singlespeed will do that.


----------



## Cubist (10 Oct 2012)

lulubel said:


> Does that bodged thing stop everything crashing around at the back when the back wheel bounces about?


Yes, it keeps the chain under tension and aligned with the chainrings. It stops the worst effects of slap/ suck . If you run 2x9 a Blackspire Stinger is a good value solution. Crc have them on offer at the moment, although I found a used one. It also helps to make sure the chain is as short as will allow smooth shifting, which in this case is big ring to big ring plus powerlink. 


GregCollins said:


> only a conversion to singlespeed will do that.


:-D


----------



## Cubist (13 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> My eyes! My eyes! That is just wrong. Wronger than a very wrong thing. Ship. Happeth. Tar.


I suppose I can rightfully be accused of pandering to pressure. There: Medium cage mech and a stinger fitted.





I have to admit, the whole thing runs a hell of a lot better with the stinger on that the reflector bracket bodge.


----------



## VamP (15 Oct 2012)

Cubist said:


> I suppose I can rightfully be accused of pandering to pressure. There: Medium cage mech and a stinger fitted.
> I have to admit, the whole thing runs a hell of a lot better with the stinger on that the reflector bracket bodge.


 
The reflector bracket with hosepipe thing had a kinda rugged outdoor mentalist thing going though


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Oct 2012)

Looks


Cubist said:


> I suppose I can rightfully be accused of pandering to pressure. There: Medium cage mech and a stinger fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 much much better. Is there a triple version thingy? I need the big ring for commuting, mmmm maybe I could convert to compact rings and stinger.


----------



## Cubist (20 Oct 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> Looks
> much much better. Is there a triple version thingy? I need the big ring for commuting, mmmm maybe I could convert to compact rings and stinger.


No need for chain retention devices with a triple apparently. If you convert from a 42/32/22 to a 36/22 and retain a 11-32 cassette, you only lose 1 to 1.5 top gears.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Oct 2012)

Cubist said:


> No need for chain retention devices with a triple apparently. If you convert from a 42/32/22 to a 36/22 and retain a 11-32 cassette, you only lose 1 to 1.5 top gears.



Why is no chain retention needed on a triple? When I ride rock garden type trails on the mtl (very local to me) my chain slaps around like crazy and is really noisy.


----------



## Cubist (22 Oct 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> Why is no chain retention needed on a triple? When I ride rock garden type trails on the mtl (very local to me) my chain slaps around like crazy and is really noisy.


I think it's because a chain is less likely to ship off the side with a properly set up derailleur, as by the time it's in the big ring there's plenty of tension in the chain. I tend to do most of my of road riding in the middle ring of a triple, so perhaps that's why. Others may have other theories or wisdom.... 

I used to get loads of chain slap on the Cube, but an inner tube fastened round the chainstay sorted that out.

The Cotic may not need one, but it's belt and braces for me.


----------



## Cubist (26 Apr 2013)

Right
After weeks of fettling, swapping, buying, selling, humming, hawing, choosing and faffing, I think I may finally have finished.

Since I last posted a photo on this thread it's had
Rockshox Reverb dropper seatpost
Answer Protaper 725mm Carbon bars,
XT M785 trail pedals
XT M770 rear mech (med cage)
XT M770 cranks with a BBG superlight bashguard
XT M770 9 speed shifters
SRAM PG 990 Redwin cassette 11-34

I can't think of anything else it needs, so I'm going to declare it finished!

Behold:


----------



## simon.r (26 Apr 2013)

Nice.

Here's one I used to own. One of the first I think, from 2003:


----------



## dan_bo (26 Apr 2013)

[quote="Cubist, post: 2427831, member


Blah


Behold:


[/quote]


Are'nt bikes ace?


----------



## Cubist (26 Apr 2013)

simon.r said:


> Nice.
> 
> Here's one I used to own. One of the first I think, from 2003:
> 
> View attachment 22438


Bombers! 

I need to force myself to take the full susser sometimes, otherwise it'll become redundant. Having said that, it's better for epic rides, but the Soul is just so lovely to ride.


----------



## Cubist (26 Apr 2013)

dan_bo said:


> [quote="Cubist, post: 2427831, member
> 
> 
> Blah
> ...


 

Are'nt bikes ace?[/quote]
It's not just a bike, it's a masterpiece...


----------



## KernowLad (27 Apr 2013)

Looks ace! Tweaked mine a bit recently too;


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2013)

KernowLad said:


> Looks ace! Tweaked mine a bit recently too;


Very nice. Is that a maxle reba or a revelation? If I was to get really picky about mine it would be that the front is still a bit twangy in places, and although I have a superstar 9mm qr axle in the reba , a 15 or20 might sort it.


----------



## KernowLad (27 Apr 2013)

Sadly not! It's just a 100mm SID 9mm. Light and plush but too flexy. Once I wear it out, I will replace it with a tapered steerer Fox with 15mm Maxle. For now, it works fine; I'm only 11 stone and not much of a DHer so its not too hammered.

Couple of really useful upgrades have been the CK BB (I was destroying Shimanos in no time) and TA Chinook chain rings; SO much better than the XT ones!


----------



## Motozulu (9 May 2013)

Cubist said:


> Are'nt bikes ace?


It's not just a bike, it's a masterpiece... [/quote]

What a stunning bike that is.


----------



## KernowLad (9 May 2013)

Specialized Phenom Pro fitted today. Blingage.

Major specs now;

RS SID Race forks
X0 brakes
XO rear mech
XTR front mech
Hope hoops (pro 2 on 717s)
CK BB
Hope headset
Easton EC90SL riser bars
XT crank arms, TA Chinook chain rings
990 cassette
Thomson Elite seatpost
Thomson X4 50mm stem
Nobby Nic 2.1 DD tyres
X0 shifters
ODI grips

Almost perfect for me now and an absolute weapon at our brilliant new local trail centre, Cardinham near Bodmin!


----------



## Cubist (9 May 2013)

Nice spec too..... 
Here's mine:
2013 Soul frame
Reba Race 120mm QR
SLX M666 brakes
XT M770 9 speed cranks 36 22 and BBG superlight bash
SLX M665 front mech (double specific) 
XT M770 shifters
XT M770 Shadow GS rear mech (med cage)
Blackspire Stinger 
Deda Dogfang
990 Redwin Cassette 11-34
PG 970 chain
Hope Pro2 Evo custom (red ano ) on Stans Arch Ex rims
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.24 Snakeskin Evo (tubeless) 
Hope headset
Gusset EXT24 BB
Hope seatclamp
Rockshox Reverb 2012 (420mm, 125 drop) RH remote (upside down on left) 
Charge Spoon
Answer Pro-Taper Carbon 725mm bars
SRAM foam lock-on grips. 
Choice of Superstar thru-pin Nano or XT M785 trail pedals


----------



## longers (13 May 2013)

Here's another one. From the wrong side. With bar ends.








Old frame recently powder coated, new to me, not had it long. Very, very happy!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2013)

Excellent bike building thread, Cube, nice one!


----------



## Cubist (13 May 2013)

longers said:


> Here's another one. From the wrong side. With bar ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely. Always knew you were a man of taste Longers!

(bar ends? )


----------



## longers (14 May 2013)

I can't take any credit for it, Dan Bo suggested them, spotted that particular one, the previous owner did a great job of putting it together and I just knew I really wanted it once I'd seen it. I might have thought twice if I knew how common they were though. 

Maybe we ought to go for a spin somewhere, somehow, sometime?


----------



## Cubist (14 May 2013)

longers said:


> I can't take any credit for it, Dan Bo suggested them, spotted that particular one, the previous owner did a great job of putting it together and I just knew I really wanted it once I'd seen it. I might have thought twice if I knew how common they were though.
> 
> Maybe we ought to go for a spin somewhere, somehow, sometime?


It's a date. You'll have to wait for me though.... ColinJ has told me all about your fitness levels! 

They kind of sell themselves don't they? And that orange is seriously nice. 

Is that photo over the tops near Milnrow/ Littleborough?


----------



## longers (19 May 2013)

Cubist said:


> Is that photo over the tops near Milnrow/ Littleborough?


 
Looking back that way, well spotted.

Any fitness I had was old news, was exaggerated in the first place and will easily be bettered by your technical abilities.
I'll be in touch via pm to arrange something eh?


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2013)

longers said:


> Any fitness I had was old news, *was exaggerated in the first place* and will easily be bettered by your technical abilities.
> I'll be in touch via pm to arrange something eh?


A trackstand on fixed on the 20% climb of Langbar so you could look around and enjoy the scenery ... I was grovelling up behind you in a 30/28 gear, and I _know_ what I saw! 

Cubist and I were discussing the possibility of doing an offroad forum ride some time. It will be a while before I am strong enough to tackle one, but it's a nice idea for the future. I hope some of you get together and enjoy one before then!


----------



## Cubist (19 May 2013)

longers said:


> Looking back that way, well spotted.
> 
> Any fitness I had was old news, was exaggerated in the first place and will easily be bettered by your technical abilities.
> I'll be in touch via pm to arrange something eh?


 
It's the hill with the two masts that gives it away.

Yeah, that'd be great.



ColinJ said:


> A trackstand on fixed on the 20% climb of Langbar so you could look around and enjoy the scenery ... I was grovelling up behind you in a 30/28 gear, and I _know_ what I saw!
> 
> Cubist and I were discussing the possibility of doing an offroad forum ride some time. It will be a while before I am strong enough to tackle one, but it's a nice idea for the future. I hope some of you get together and enjoy one before then!


 
I tried a Hebden bridge based ride today.... was going to be a 15 mile round trip, Midgehole to Peckett Well, Dimming Dale to Brown Knoll via Limers Gate, then Lumb Falls to Walshaw via Shackleton Gorple, Pennine Bridleway to Slack then Blue Pig descent to get us back to Midgehole. However, all the bridleways over the moors were boggy, and we ended up pushing and carrying for about 75% of the time. We got to Lumb Falls (there's a stone stepped descent to it from Old Howarth Road that I'll have to go back and try to clear... real bottle tester!) and after carrying up to the Bridleway above that climb you were on about Colin (nearly made it, but it nearly killed me!) we decided we weren't going to be able to finish (mate has a nasty cold and I'm still not 100%) so we bailed via Gibson Mill and another slice of lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## KernowLad (6 Sep 2013)

Hi all - not posted for a while but finally fitted the "right" forks today - Fox Float RLC FITs 120mm, tapered, 15mm axle (from straight, 9mm, RS SIDs). It's now my perfect bike - woo hoo!! 





And yes, I need to tidy a bit of cable routing up...!


----------

